# pipe tobacco storage



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Do you keep your tinned tobacco in their respective tins or do you put it into zip lock bags (with or without tin)? I read that it can dry out in tins.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

In the tin until you open it. If you are not going to smoke the whole tin in a couple of weeks, put it in a small mason jar when you open it. Zip lock bags will let it dry out. I only use bags to give out samples.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

As soon as I open a tin it goes into a small mason jar.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nachman said:


> In the tin until you open it. If you are not going to smoke the whole tin in a couple of weeks, put it in a small mason jar when you open it. Zip lock bags will let it dry out. I only use bags to give out samples.


+1

Keeping it in the tin until you open it is fine, and it works for short term storage. A lot of the tins look good, and the 50g or 2oz ones aren't a bad size for transporting tobacco so I might keep an empty tin around from some of my favorite tobaccos to put some back into when taking it out with me.

The zip lock bags are useful when mailing some out to someone or for transport. If you don't have a tobacco pouch (you should get one before too long), it is good for short-term storage (up to a week) and for making your tobacco more transportable and taking it with you to a bar or on a trip.

Mason jars are the best for storage of open tobacco tins and bulk. Other glass jars should also work, but mason jars are best. You can get good deals on them at Ebay and Amazon.

The 1/2 pint size seem to be a good size- it doesn't hold a ton of tobacco but it is a good working size. Using a large jar would seem to be a good option if you buy in bulk, but I'd rather use smaller jars and only open what I need. Seems like it would stay fresh longer that way.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Half-pint mason jars, I get them at the grocery store for about $6/dozen. I transfer soon after opening the tin as I know they will not be used up quickly enough. 

Plastice bags will let the tobacco dry out and allow the flavor to escape; last week I found a sample bag that was not completly dry but when smoked I was able to tell that a good amount of the flavor had vanished.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree with Nachman 100%. 

I do keep a tin's worth of 1792 along with a cob, a roofing nail, and a Djeep disposable lighter in a ziplock freezer bag located within the glovebox of my vehicle. For some reason the 1792 attains and keeps the PERFECT moisture level no matter how long it's in there or what season it is...
Plus, I think the aroma from the 1792 keeps moths and mice out of the Wagon!

P.S. I also keep a few Parodi hard-cured Toscano style cigars in there. I'm not afraid to say that I like them right out of the box! However they pick up a nice bit of tasty-ness from chumming with the 1792 that I quite enjoy. Often, they're broken right out of the box... no worries! I just tear them up, rub them out, and eventually when I'm down to the last few partial flakes, it all gets combined to make a nice robust "blend"...


----------

